# not my profile



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

I've posted 3 times ( spend most of my time reading though )

I cant find the posts ive sent and when I go into my profile I see the profile of G-shock73 not G-Shock

1. Can I find my posts easier

2. Where is my profile

3. Can G-Shock73 see my profile:lol:


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

G-Shock said:


> I've posted 3 times ( spend most of my time reading though )
> 
> I cant find the posts ive sent and when I go into my profile I see the profile of G-shock73 not G-Shock
> 
> ...


The problem is caused by the hyphen in your name.

If you are happy for me to change it to GShock then the problem will be fixed?

L


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

Ya that would be great, thank you


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Lorian said:


> The problem is caused by the hyphen in your name.
> 
> If you are happy for me to change it to GShock then the problem will be fixed?
> 
> L


I know it's fftopic: but did you get my PM mate?!


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

No mate I cant get into anything, maybe it will be sorted out soon.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

GShock said:


> Ya that would be great, thank you


Done.



GShock said:


> No mate I cant get into anything, maybe it will be sorted out soon.


He meant me 

L


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

big ste said:


> I know it's fftopic: but did you get my PM mate?!


Done.

L


----------



## Feelin-Big (Apr 12, 2011)

Lorain 

Please can you change my membership level to Bronze, i deserve it :innocent:


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Feelin-Big said:


> Lorain
> 
> Please can you change my membership level to Bronze, i deserve it :innocent:


I don't change them. The board does it automaticaly when you meet the criteria.

L


----------

